# Holiday Special Offer



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

I have put together a special offer at the request of many members on BF
and I will be making link available to RBR / MTBR if management wants to post as a sticky

for those that visit this corner of RBR
here it is:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
12 Special Holiday Offers

What started out as a simple idea to offer one or two items to forum members as a holiday special has turned into a large selection of items. Most of these were recommended by forum members.

My thought was: a special item that a cyclist could put a small deposit on during the holiday as a gift to themselves. But, item would not arrive or need to be paid for in full until late winter or early spring.

Here is how it will work:
[1] Pick an item from list below. [2] Pay $108 down thru special link on our site [3] Send Lindsay at [email protected] follow up e-mail confirming item you want with size, your shipping address, contact info, and any special instruction [4] Lindsay will confirm your booking is in place [5] when your item is about to arrive in our warehouse Lindsay will send you a ‘request for money’ for the balance [6] pay the balance with Visa, M/C, Discover, AmEx, or paypal [7] Lindsay will process your order and send you a tracking number [8] get your item and have fun.

Remember, our pricing is based on shipping to consumers as dealers receive items; so we are not setup for custom builds in the warehouse. 

HERE ARE THE ITEMS [pictures will be posted later] PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING IN 48 STATES {Hi, Ak, PR add $150}

*KESTREL EVOKE FRAMESET* - $608 -- list is $1899 at www.kestrel-usa.com color RED sizes 47,50,52,54,56,59,62 {we will throw in headset; you must install} (expected ship date – Feb)

*KESTREL EVOKE RACE BIKE* - $1498 – in a shop compare at $3000 & up color RED sizes 47,50,52,54,56,59,62: ULTEGRA SHIFTERS, F&R DER; CRANK- FSA SLK-K CF ISIS COMPACT; BRAKES CANE CREEK SCR5; CASSETTE ULTEGRA 11-23; WHEELS VUELTA PRO SL; POST FSA ALLOY; BAR&STEM RITCHEY WCS; NO PEDALS {I am trying to order with tires & tape that will look a bit wilder} (expected ship date – Feb)

*KESTREL RT700 FRAMESET *- $808 -- list is $2199 at www.kestrel-usa.com color COPPER sizes 48,51,53,55,57,59 {we will throw in headset; you must install} (expected ship date – Feb)

*KESTREL RT700 RACE BIKE* - $1798 – in a shop compare at $3600 & up color COPPER sizes 48,51,53,55,57,59: ULTEGRA SHIFTERS, F&R DER; CRANK- FSA SLK-K CF ISIS COMPACT; BRAKES CANE CREEK SCR5; CASSETTE ULTEGRA 11-23; WHEELS RITCHEY WCS PROTOCOLS; POST RITCHEY WCS; BAR&STEM RITCHEY WCS; NO PEDALS {Tires & Tape will be black} (expected ship date – Feb)

*BOTTECCHIA CARBON FIBER FRAME* - $398 – this ADK made frame is well known to forum members and some who missed the original deal would like another shot at it. Black/Carbon in 50, 53, 55, 58, 61 {comes naked with stickers in the box} (expected ship date – Jan)

*BOTTECCHIA CARBON FIBER FRAMESET* - $448 – this ADK made frame & fork is well known to forum members and some who missed the original deal would like another shot at it. Black/Carbon in 50, 53, 55, 58, 61 {comes naked with stickers in the box} (expected ship date – Jan)

*VUELTA CUSTOM CARBON FIBER CLINCHER WHEELSET* - $528 – this is a special request from forum members; retail would be a lot [about $1500] as this price is close to manufacturing cost. 38mm CF Monocque rim, precision 5 bearing hubs, 20f/24r, 2x, Aero 2.2 butted bladed; factory quoted 1610 grams {I can post sample weight once I see them} Shimano or Campy – please tell Lindsay (expected ship date – Feb)

*VUELTA CUSTOM CARBON FIBER TUBULAR WHEELSET* - $398 – this is a special request from forum members; retail would be a lot [about $1200] as this price is close to manufacturing cost. 50mm CF Monocque rim, precision 5 bearing hubs, 20f/24r, 2x, Aero 2.2 butted bladed; factory quoted 1462 grams {I can post sample weight once I see them} Shimano or Campy – please tell Lindsay (expected ship date – Feb)

*MOTOBECANE le CHAMPION Ti* - $1398 – this bike will compare to Ti bikes that are sold at $3000. This bike will size like a Litespeed Ardennes; comes in natural Ti and sizes are 47.5, [M]51, [ML]53, [L]56, [XL]59. Frame 3AL/2.5v double butted; Fork monocoque full carbon 3k; Ultegra shifters, f&r der; Wheels Ritchey PRO DS; Bars, stem, post Ritchey PRO; Crank FSA Energy MegaExo 50x34; Brakes Cane Creek SCR3 w/ cartridge shoes; Cassette 105 12-27; Tires Vittoria Rubino Pro, Pedals Shimano PD-5610 {I would like to comment about one spec – the FSA Energy crank is an insanely light & stiff crank; costs more than many enter CF units – really nice. Also Bear in mind; Ti frames cost over twice as much to make as carbon fiber so reaching a price under $1500 is about impossible} (expected ship date – April)

*MOTOBECANE le CHAMPION SL Ti* - $1698 – this bike will compare to Ti bikes that are sold at $4000. This bike will size like a Litespeed Ardennes; comes in natural Ti and sizes are 47.5, [M]51, [ML]53, [L]56, [XL]59. Frame 3AL/2.5v double butted; Fork monocoque full carbon 3k; ULTEGRA ICE GRAY SL shifters, der, crank [53x39], brakes; Wheels Ritchey WCS Procotol; Bars, stem, post Ritchey WCS;; Cassette Ultegra 12-27; Tires Vittoria Rubino Pro, Pedals Shimano PD-5610 {I know some people do not like MSRP – but the list on the Ultegra SL group & the WCS parts on the bike are way over our holiday deal ! Do Not Let That Fool You – the frame and fork are the highest priced & best quality made in Taiwan} (expected ship date – April)

*MOTOBECANE le CHAMPION TEAM Ti *- $1998 – this bike will compare to Ti bikes that are sold at $5000. This bike will size like a Litespeed Ardennes; comes in natural Ti and sizes are 47.5, [M]51, [ML]53, [L]56, [XL]59. Frame 3AL/2.5v double butted; Fork monocoque full carbon 3k; DURA ACE shifters, der, crank [53x39], brakes; Wheels Ritchey WCS Procotol; Bars, stem, post Ritchey WCS;; Cassette DuraAce12-27; Tires Vittoria Rubino Pro, Pedals Shimano PD-5610 {I know some people will think I am insane for this deal – but this holiday pricing will never occur again} (expected ship date – April)

*MOTOBECANE FLY TEAM Ti* - $1898 – Only one mountain bike offer on this holiday offer and I feel bad about that. If this is repeated next year there will be more in all categories. This bike is just crazy; factory sample at 9.03 kgs [19.9 lbs]. Other XC ATBs weigh 22 or 23 lbs and cost $3000 to $5500. I can not say enough about this bike and it of course will never be offered at this price again. Spec is like Moto FLY TEAM and color is Natural Ti [3AL/2.5v] and sizes are 14, 16, 18, 20, 22. If you are a roadie and think mountain bikes are sluggish and heavy; you need this bike. If you are a mountain biker and think full suspension is the only way to go; you need this bike. If you are a jaded cyclist who has had so many bikes that nothing can give you that incredible feeling of finding that 1959 Schwinn Corvette parked in front of the Christmas Tree under a bed sheet; you need this bike. (expected ship date – April)

I do not think there is a big rush to pre-order early; most items we will probably have enough. But it must be said that this is first come first served. If your item sells out we can probably get you another but at a later date. Ti bikes are handmade and qty is most limited [as soon as I get time to convert my frame drawings into charts – I’ll post those]. Wheels are also limited; but I can get more if these are well received.

I wish everyone a happy holiday season
mike


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Cool- some nice goodies!


----------



## juicemansam (Nov 26, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> *BOTTECCHIA CARBON FIBER FRAMESET* - $448 – this ADK made frame & fork is well known to forum members and some who missed the original deal would like another shot at it. Black/Carbon in 50, 53, 55, 58, 61 {comes naked with stickers in the box} (expected ship date – Jan)


Aww, I just ordered this 3 days ago!

Funny thing is that Bikeisland said they didn't have any in my size, but right after I ordered it from BD, they update their page to reflect their existence, and now this!? My order must have made you guys find some more sets to sell.

I wonder if UPS will return to sender?

Edit: Taken care of! I'm now a 3 times happy customer.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Just checkin' -- is it correct that the claimed weights on the 38mm carbon clincher and the 50mm carbon tubular wheelsets are identical, to the gram?

Also, would there be a warranty and / or a replacement policy at all on them?

At that price, they would make nice race wheels for just about anyone.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

juicemansam said:


> Aww, I just ordered this 3 days ago!
> 
> Funny thing is that Bikeisland said they didn't have any in my size, but right after I ordered it from BD, they update their page to reflect their existence, and now this!? My order must have made you guys find some more sets to sell.
> 
> ...


PM Mike. I suspect he will make good on the deal.


----------



## kk4df (Aug 5, 2006)

Argentius said:


> Just checkin' -- is it correct that the claimed weights on the 38mm carbon clincher and the 50mm carbon tubular wheelsets are identical, to the gram?


Mike corrected to 1561 grams on the BF site, but said he will weigh the real samples when they come in.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Boy, some good stuff here Mike! Do you have any photos of the Ti bikes you will be offering as of yet? I think I speak for many of us here when I say we would be very interested in seeing them. I may be getting a Ti from you instead of the Immortal ICE as originally planned.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Some nice deals Mike. Good luck with your Holiday Promotion!

FYI - lets remember BikesDirect is a paying supporter of RoadBikeReview.com and has our permission to post this.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

sonex305 said:


> Boy, some good stuff here Mike! Do you have any photos of the Ti bikes you will be offering as of yet? I think I speak for many of us here when I say we would be very interested in seeing them. I may be getting a Ti from you instead of the Immortal ICE as originally planned.


From BF:


















wheels too:

50mm clinch [f-692;r-913; total 1605]
38mm clinch [f-680;r-930; total 1610]
50mm tube [f-612;r-845; total 1457]


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks covenant.


----------



## mikeyp.1 (May 24, 2006)

Mike-could you compare the size to the motobecane aluminum bikes? doubt if I will ever ride a lightspeed but have bought 6 of your road bikes in the past and drool at the thought of that ti/ultegra sl setup.


----------



## MadCowMoo (Aug 1, 2007)

Mike i take it that the link for the preorders in not up on your site yet , or i am just blind .


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

MadCowMoo said:


> Mike i take it that the link for the preorders in not up on your site yet , or i am just blind .


Sorry
here is the link

http://bikesdirect.com/products/12days/holiday12.htm


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Mike, I know you are receptive to constructive criticisms. So here goes.. Litespeed and Merlin ventured with the integrated headset or hidden headset some years ago just like what you have on the Motobecane Ti, but eventually reverted to standard headtubes. Moots, Seven, Lynskey never had it. 

Just an observation.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

midlife_xs's said:


> Mike, I know you are receptive to constructive criticisms. So here goes.. Litespeed and Merlin ventured with the integrated headset or hidden headset some years ago just like what you have on the Motobecane Ti, but eventually reverted to standard headtubes. Moots, Seven, Lynskey never had it.
> 
> Just an observation.


Yes
I have seen that

We are using the standard headset on the ATB

On road, intergrated seems popular
I think either work very well
but look of intergrated is different AND there are more high grade OEM fork choices for integrated than any other setup --- so later fork options is a coonsideration

When I can post the entire bike pictures
please comment on how it looks

thanks


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Wow I know what I'm getting out of this*

list, maybe two things


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*I have these links now - more later*

RT700 gallery

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/kestrel/images/rt7bike_gallery/

RT700 frameset

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/kestrel/images/rt_7_frame_fork/

le Champion Team Ti

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/images/le_champ_team_ti_gallery/

FLY TEAM Ti

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/images/fly_ti_gallery/


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

The Motobecane Le Champ Ti frame looks nice with the brushed finish. The welds are smooth and even - not moots or seven consistent but looks quality from how I see them. Are those shaped toptube and downtube on the road Ti as pictured on the last frame? Good call there. I also like the stenciled-like decals on the Road Ti, conservative but classy IMO. The shrouded dropouts and replaceable derailleur hanger are nice touches. Looks like it has a sloping toptube. Is that the reason the headtube looks taller? I would still prefer standard headtubes, but that's me.
Nothing much to nitpick, let's see how others see it.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks great. Ordered mine.


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

Hey Mike,

Are you guys going to be selling the Kestrel Edge too?


----------



## Slade (Oct 27, 2005)

*Rt700*

Is the fork included?

If not, can I also purchase that from BD?

Thanks


----------



## MadCowMoo (Aug 1, 2007)

Slade said:


> Is the fork included?
> 
> If not, can I also purchase that from BD?
> 
> Thanks


The fork and headset are included , but you have to install the headset yourself . I pulled the trigger on the RT700 last night, i wonder how it will compare to my Madone SL 5.2 .


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

There has been no action in the Moto forum for some time now. What's everybody up to? Is winter getting everyone down? Someone has to have something to say. So, who here has placed their order for one of the holiday specials? I placed my order for the Motobecane Le Champion Team Ti. This will be my first Ti bike and the first one I ever had with Dura-ace which is pretty cool. I've ridden many Ritchey DS PRO wheels, but never had their WCS line of products so it's nice that the whole cockpit is Ritchey WCS. 

I'm really excited to finally have Shimano's top of the line groupset. I've always heard great things about it, but at the same time, Ultegra has always worked so well that I don't know how much, if any, difference I will notice with D/A. Anyone have a comment on that? 

I think the Team Ti is going to be one he11 of a bike and I'm so excited. I don't really want to wait until April, but the weather is so crummy here I couldn't ride it much anyway. Hopefully this will make winter pass quickly since I have something to look forward to now. My hope is that this is going to be my main ride and I may end up getting rid of my Immortal Force. I do have quite a few bikes now, so I'm not sure if it's necessary to keep both high-end bikes around. I am truly hoping that the Ti is as comfortable to ride as so many people have said it is. It's going to need to be very comfortable yet stiff to convince me to sell my Force. The Force absorbs bumpy roads quite well and it is still good and stiff. Meh, I guess I will cross that bridge when the time comes.

Anyone want to say what they ordered? Here are links to some of the galleries:


Kestrel Evoke Complete Bike

Kestrel RT700 Complete Bike

Motobecane Le Champion Ti

Motobecane Le Champion SL Ti

Motobecane Le Champion Team Ti

Motobecane Fly Team Ti MTB


----------



## MadCowMoo (Aug 1, 2007)

sonex305 said:


> There has been no action in the Moto forum for some time now. What's everybody up to? Is winter getting everyone down? Someone has to have something to say. [/URL]


Well the weather here is not getting me down lol , 70 to 80+ around here in NE Florida . But we are going to get all the way down into the 60`s tomorrow  . Tell you what though i work my buttski off during the holidays ... I order the RT700 frame and have everything i need to build the bike but the seatpost and seat . I sure hope Mike has the aero seatpost up for sale then the frame ships , a round seatpost looks funny compared to the aero on the bike from the pictures i have seen .


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

> 70 to 80+ around here in NE Florida


That hurts me more than you know...

I knew I should have moved south when I was younger.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

sonex305 said:


> There has been no action in the Moto forum for some time now. What's everybody up to?



All the other BD employees that would normally post are busy filling holiday orders. They will be back in Mid January to try and boost winter sales:thumbsup:


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Lifelover said:


> All the other BD employees that would normally post are busy filling holiday orders. They will be back in Mid January to try and boost winter sales:thumbsup:


Speaking of *filling holiday orders*, those Surly's sold quickly!


----------



## sunder (Dec 23, 2007)

Man, am I glad that I happened on this forum at this time! I just put in a pre-order for the Le CHAMPION Ti.

My Specialized Allez Pro was stolen four years ago and I had drifted away from cycling. The last summer before it disappeared I had just discovered the joys of serious climbing. Mount Harrison (9265 ft) is just 20 miles away and the state had put a paved road all the way to Fire Lookout station on the summit. I tried it a few times and was rapidly addicted. If you are a natural born climber there is nothing in this world that compares to attacking the base of a mountain on a hot day with a full camelback of water. I truly love the last mile as I rise above the tree line and bust my guts in the thin air trying to shave time off my last best effort.

I had just discovered the thing I loved most in life and then my bike was taken! Two things have conspired to keep me away. My summers have been very busy and I could never dig up the $2000-3000 it would take to replace my bike. As this summer's work wound down I decided that both of these excuses were bogus. I borrowed my brother's mountain bike, put on some slick tires and started climbing my mountain again. This was fun and started getting me in shape, but banging up the hill on a heavy, small-framed MB with it's wide spaced gearing is just not the same experience. I really missed my light road bike with it's spacious cockpit, easy steering, single cog gear spacing and easy, precise shifting. The road bike is more enjoyable on the lower slopes, and at the top it really helps me push harder because I'm not thinking about the bike. Also the heavy MB takes so long to get to the top that I rarely had time to go all the way.

So a couple of days ago I started looking for a bike. I have been looking to see what kind of bike I can get for $1000. The answer - not too much. I stumbled on the BD site and immediately liked the idea behind this business. Buy quality no-name frames from Taiwan outfitted with a range of pretty good to very good components. I was all set to get the MB Grand Sprint when I stumbled here and saw the new Ti bikes. Wow! Four years ago when I was riding the last lugged steel Allez Pro that Specialized ever made, I lusted to own a titanium frame. I like the feel of a steel ride, but hate paint and decals. About 4 hours after the bike arrives it will be assembled and all it's metal will be naked.

The only thing that bugs me is I have to wait until April! At least now when I take out the clunky mountain bike I can count the times until I give it back to my brother. I am in southern Idaho so the mountain is off limits until about late February, then I can start going up and down the lower slopes as the snow melts higher each week.

Sorry if this was boring to you guys. I am just pleased to be coming back to the thing I love - Sunder


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Sunder, nice story. I'm glad to hear you are getting back to cycling and found a quality ride to do it on. Welcome and stick around for a while.


----------



## sunder (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome. This seems like a great forum. I will read a lot of the discussions here, but will probably not be a big poster. I'm sorta that way in the world too. Listen a lot, don't talk much - Sunder


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*Happy New Year*

I should never underestimate the power of a great deal. Sales on this holiday special have been beyond our highest guess [office pool].

All items have sold well. Ti bike deal seems to be popular as there is nothing in Ti close in spec & price. And sew-up wheel sets! Wow, I had no idea so many people still liked sew-ups. 

Anyway, Holiday Offer is almost up. I will be off forums for EOY close and so on. SALE PAGE IS GO DOWN AT 6pm EASTERN ON DEC 31st. At that time there will be no way to link thru or order the sale items.

Thanks for the interest; and I hope everyone has had fun shopping and will really enjoy the new ‘toys’. Lindsay will send e-mail and request for payment right before shipping date.

HAPPY NEW YEAR
mike


----------



## juicemansam (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for everything, Mike. I've nearly completed my Bottecchia CF bike (just need my handlebar and grip tape to come in). I'll post a thread with pictures once I'm done.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Wow I got my order placed right under the*

wire, took two cc and a pay pal account for some reason but is done. This is going to be a cool, add on to the immortal.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Hows the 12 days of christmas sale going*

did I mis my email, or something like that.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Depends on what you ordered. Some Kestrels and Bottecchia frames went out, but we're still waiting on the Le Champion Ti bikes and (I think)the carbon wheels as far as I know.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Cool I'm one of the wheel people*

I'm in no hurry to spend any more money on cycling related stuff Just hotels and entry fees:thumbsup:


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I just spoke with Mike at BD a little while ago asking about my Le Champion Team Ti . He said everything is, unfortunately, behind schedule and is expected late April. Hopefully that includes your wheels and you didn't miss anything, but to put your mind at ease, send him a PM here. He got back to me in a few hours.


----------

